# Honda724 will a 928 bolt on



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if I Can bolt a 928 engine on my 724, looks like all the bolt holes will line up, just wondering if I would have to change anything out like front drive pulley, mine is a 1995 and my buddys 5 year old honda 928 fell out of the back of his truck a few weeks ago and demolished it but engine still starts 1st put,his blower is non repairable so he gave it to me,figured I would take the 7hp off and put the 928 on my 724 and have a the only 724 around with a 928 engine,anyone on here thats knows if it would work to swap engines let me know,thanks


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's a shame it fell out of a truck, but lucky you to get a running engine! Interesting re-power idea.

Take some measurements first to see if the PTO would line up.

I'd take a look at the parts lists for the two and see if the parts you're concerned about are the same. Easiest way to do that that I have found is to go to boats.net, pick Honda parts from the left column, select Honda snowblowers parts, click on All Years, then go down the list of models until you find the one you want to research. Pick out the parts diagram you want to look at then the part you want to compare. Finally, click on the part number itself. 

Yep, a lot of clicks of the mouse button, but a page will come up showing you the different models that part is used on. 


Like this one as an example I pulled out of the HS724K1WA, the driven pulley:

22423-767-000 HONDA PULLEY (133MM) (Honda Code 3828803)


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I think there is a forum member that lists (on the blowers that he has) a HS624 with a GX240 or GX270 upgrade on it, perhaps he may chime in and answer the question.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Give this post a read:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/17850-new-guy-couple-hs624s.html


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

I realize this is a old post, but I can add that a HS724 bucket will fit on a HS928 chassis with motor , Hydro and R transmission. I did it this summer. Only mod I needed was a 2 " longer auger belt. It should be a little beast.


BTW also this summer I built up a HS1128, ie 28" bucket on a HS1132 chassis , motor, hydro and R tranny. This setup used the existing HS1132 belts.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

that would be a great blower and i think it will work. 

take some measurements. for the bolt holes. pretty sure everything is the same. a motor swap would only take about 30 minutes. 4 nuts , disconnect ignition wire, take off chute adjustment handle , disconnect throttle cable and off she comes. 

i put an 11hp Honda motor on a 928 chassis and what a difference! your 9 hp on a 724 chassis with a 24 inch bucket would be awesome. 

yes, check boats.net for parts comparisons.


----------

